# Any ideas on Forex Trading Courses in Melbourne?



## Cosmic Tonic (6 August 2009)

Hi guys

I first started trading stocks through Comsec with $10k last October, moved onto CMC Markets in June with the assistance of leverage and now see some great opportunities trading currencies and commodities.

I have accelerated my trading mind and have done well over the past 6 months but feel that I need to strengthen my foundations when in comes to technicals. Im trading trends, using elliot wave, bollinger bands, moving averages, rsi and have a good understanding of what to look out for - double tops/bottoms, head n shoulders, break outs, etc although I am looking to have my cash sit pretty for a couple of months, hone my skills and them put my dosh to work in Forex. There is still part of my trading that is occurring with some emotion and I need to remove it before it removes me from the game all together. Sounds worse than it is, but Im keen to get the foundation right which should prove worthy in the long run.

This forum have been a wealth of info so far. Its great to hear what the experts talk about but even better to hear it from 'the people'.

In terms of what Im after, BabyPips.com is right up my alley, but wondered whether anyone could recommend a course here in Melbourne that would be worth looking into? 6-8 weeks, 3-6 hours a week? Attending weekly gets me out of the house, learning weekly whilst putting some strategy into practice between weeks whilst talking about strategy and outcomes with others in the group. Im thinking someone like Kaplan? I've searched via google but not a lot comes up

Cheers, hear back soon

Cam


----------



## knocker (7 August 2009)

Sure.


----------



## Cosmic Tonic (10 August 2009)

Got word from a friend who recommended *

$99 trial for a week then $299 a month. 16 hours a day of live trade training. Looking to sign up tomorrow for a week. Plan was always to do my hours in the trade to learn, may as well do it under instruction or guidance. 

I'll post back my thoughts next week some time.

Anyone else used FX *?


----------



## ozymick (10 August 2009)

www.livetraderglobal.com.au

have a look here


----------



## Cosmic Tonic (10 August 2009)

Cheers Mick


----------



## SlideLow (10 August 2009)

Hay Cosmic

who is this company, if you cant post can you PM?


----------



## CoolStock (15 August 2011)

Cosmic Tonic said:


> Got word from a friend who recommended *
> 
> $99 trial for a week then $299 a month. 16 hours a day of live trade training. Looking to sign up tomorrow for a week. Plan was always to do my hours in the trade to learn, may as well do it under instruction or guidance.
> 
> ...




can you please send me the link to that website too? the training you mention above worked? thank you


----------



## joea (17 August 2011)

Hi.
There is a Live FOREX trading Webinar on August 25 th being held by Vantage Fx.
7.30 pm - 8.45pm AEST.
www3.gotomeeting.com/register/711862606

It come as a email.
joea


----------



## Nishanth (18 October 2011)

There are a couple of Forex training seminars coming up in Sydney & Melbourne in November. Just Google Mario Singh and register yourself.


----------

